# Loozy Ann solo



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I finally make it out this Saturday on a solo trip. Like last report, I don't have anything new to share. I'm still fishing the grass flats EARLY in the morning....still catching my fish off of the platform (not by choice). I bought an anytide push pole holster, and it's been a huge help esp solo runs...I also splurged on a Tibor caddy. It doesn't really hold on the pole too well...anway, here are some pictures..

The sun came up









I went this way










Snagged this unfortunate tard (on accident!)...he did have some nice colors









no, I didn't poke him...I was too slow  









I explored North north north where the dead/dying cypress forests meet the eroding ponds   









I missed the early morning bite...I just couldn't find it...all of my fish were caught between 10am-12..The water in the ponds was cool thanks to consistent rain in the past few weeks, and the fish were really aggressive...great strikes on this trip!









all the fish looked the same...they were lit up and could be sniped at a distance



























Man down!!  -I had to bring this chap home..









Still love this boat...









...In a month or so we'll switch patterns and start fishing the southern marshes as the biggers reds start making their way inland (we hope). I've read and seen pictures of the massive schools of reds congregating off the shores of the barrier islands, so it appears that some of the lucky contestants are arriving.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Good stuff. If you ever need someone to spend their fair share of time on the platform let me know. My schedule is always changing but usually only work about 3 days a week and I am a little less than 1.5 hrs east of N.O.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

what kinda skiff is that?


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

> what kinda skiff is that?


It looks like a native suv.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

One day I will get to fish over there. This year's trip was canceled due to my friend's illness. Maybe next year.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report. The redfish fishing looks spectacular.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I am going to have to take a trip west to fish the Big Easy soon.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yep, native skiff

-Thanks Tom, when are you coming over to fish? 

-dano, I have family all along the mississippi gulf coast. RUN! they're crazy all of them  despite that, i spend a lot of time at our property in kiln on rotten bayou...love it out there. I mostly freshwater fish up the sandy creeks for spotted bass, but never salt.. Any good redfishing in mississippi? 

-Matt..holler if you ever come down.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

It can be good at times. I fish the barrier islands a lot but when I was out there about 3 weeks ago I didn't see a single redfish, blackdrum, or sheepie which was kinda weird. Caught a ton of dink specks blindcasting but that is not typically my thing. Plenty of sharks, rays, mullet, and crabs but nothing seen from the drum family.
Fish the Biloxi Marsh south of PC a bunch but work, weather, and oil have had me shut down on that here lately. There is also some good marsh on th ms/al line but doesn't come close to the La stuff. Gonna make a couple trips to empire once it cools off.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> Gonna make a couple trips to empire once it cools off.


-I'm down


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

"I bought an anytide push pole holster, and it's been a huge help esp solo runs...I also splurged on a Tibor caddy. It doesn't really hold on the pole too well."

-not to derail you Barret , but whats the issue with the Tibor holder??
thanks bud -anytide


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Missed you somehow canoe man...you're welcome on my boat any time

-anytide..The tibor pole holder doesn't hold on to the pole too well..even when drifting, I've had the pole slide down all the way off..I'm going to rig something to fix it..for $100, Im disappointed


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

it needs some pads inside- just like my holsters have to custom fit it ..
  the mount i make has these too for a custom fit to any pole ..
  start with one on the inside lip then go from there , once you get it right you'll be happy  , i have some to send you if you want - no biggy
  if you part with that thing , let me know and i'll send you one of mine to try out    free..       they're 1/2 the $ too                            good luck ...
                              -anytide


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

I LOVE the color of those La. Reds. Wish our fish up here got that dark.
Pretty work.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool looking water and love those golden reds too, great report.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Missed you somehow canoe man...you're welcome on my boat any time
> 
> -anytide..The tibor pole holder doesn't hold on to the pole too well..even when drifting, I've had the pole slide down all the way off..I'm going to rig something to fix it..for $100, Im disappointed


nice work on the reds brother  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif] just so you know though they do sell different sized clips for the push pole holders  to fit push poles of different diameters   i've got one too and it holds my pole just fine  ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I did notice the different sizes beore ordering. When I asked Joe at carbon marine, he said that the standard size would fit the loop pole..does anyone know if the two other options are smaller in diameter than the standard size?

-anytide, I will take you up on the pad offer, thanks!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

PM me your address again 
-'tide


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Great report . Man can't wait to get back over there and throw a fly


----------

